# You really can't fix stupid...



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

So here's an interesting story that happened to us this morning 

We were doing our usual Saturday morning track. I laid the track while my dog was tied to a post waiting for me to be done. This is a local park in a large city with strict leash laws mind you. 

Anyway, I'm walking back to my dog and as I put the tracking line on him I see a huge Doberman approach us with some older guy walking way behind him somewhere.

Here's how that conversation went:

me: No no no no, please leash your dog
stupid: He's fine, he's fine
me: No my dog is not fine, he's aggressive, please leash your dog
stupid: Listen to me, HE WON'T BITE, he'll just run away, it's fine
me: Look, I asked you to please leash your dog, I will not allow your dog to come near mine and I will chase him out of here myself if I have to
stupid: It's fine, he's not aggressive
stupid finally calls his dog about 6 or 7 times and his dog walks reluctantly back to his owner.

And what was going on during this time?
His dog was standing dead center in front of us, with a long hard stare at my dog. 

Now, I'll confess, my dog is NOT aggressive - I just tell people he is when we are at a leashed area and owners let their stupid little dogs run up to us on a walk and nip / bark at my dog because it's the only way to get these idiots to mind my warning (my dog ignores them but so what? Why should he have to suffer?). 

Now, here's the thing - his dog could be a real mush and instant best friends with my dog for all I know or his dog could come in and rip a chunk of flesh from my dog and then chase me down. I don't know this guy and I don't his dog but I'm supposed to trust him when he says "he's fine"?

And then I tell you my dog is aggressive and you think its ok? Your dog will just "run away"? What if he doesn't? What if he decides today's is the day to fight? And even if he runs away, a DA dog would have been self satisfied by chasing away the intruder dog which only makes matters worse...


ugh sometimes I just can't believe what comes out of people's mouths.

I guess you really can't fix stupid...


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

people are very aggravating for sure. something like this happened to me when i was walking chobahn as a puppy. we were approaching a park and this large black sable german shepherd (that was off leash, mind you) came out of nowhere over to where we were passing by. i didn't see the dog coming nor did i see the owner until the dog was standing by us. the owner said "oh don't worry he's friendly." i paused like a deer in headlights for a second then i went to continue walking. within 2 seconds he charged my dog and had him pinned on the ground and was growling at him. i didn't want my pup to meet and greet, which is why i kept moving, but i guess my dog looked at him the wrong way or something and it set the dog off. i was absolutely horrified and upset and the only response i got from the owner was "well sometimes he has a problem with other shepherds." to this day i still feel responsible for that and the psychological damage it probably caused my dog. unfortunately, some people don't really care about anyone other than themselves.


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

In our neighborhood, I had my Lobo out for a walk early one morning. As we came to this one house, the owner stepped out to get his paper and let his two dogs out, too. We crossed the street to give them more space. The older retriever just laid down and watched us walk past. The small poodle/ yap dog mix came right at us, barking away. Lobo just ignored him, but when we got past their property line the yap dog ran up to Lobo and lunged at him, biting his muzzle. Lobo turned so fast, he pulled the leash right out of my hand and rolled the little dog over. He closed his mouth around the dog's middle and just held him there. I grabbed his leash and called him off the little dog. Soon as Lobo let go, the dog ran back to his owner, whining. The owner had been calling the dog the whole time, to no avail. Why do people think it is ok to let their dogs run loose, with no discipline and no leash.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Because those people are stoopid!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

People are impossible sometimes. Although I hate the yappy little dog owners that let their dogs run and bark at us while we are walking, at least they're not taken seriously by my dog. He's friendly, like I said, but a GSD-doberman fight would be tough to break up. But it's ok because according to the owner "he wont bite, he'll just run away" yea ok, because dobes are bred to be companions and after years of selective breeding they're first reaction to fight-or-flight is flight (sarcastic)...


----------

